# MyNapster.com



## Dizzybaer (31. Dezember 2000)

Wem Napster nicht genug liefert, der ist bei http://www.mynapster.com viel besser beraten, (warez, mp3s, videos bilder: alles)

Viel Spass
Dizzybaer


----------



## kab00m (31. Dezember 2000)

*Aber...*

Warez sind doch Illegal... ?!?


----------



## Dizzybaer (31. Dezember 2000)

Dich meine gute Freeware.... nicht Raubkopien, so habe ich dort PSP 6.0 30 tage testversion downgeloaded oder Gone in 60 Seconds den kompletten Film!!!!


----------



## Tetsuo (19. Januar 2001)

Booohhhrrr echt Arrgghh den ganzen??? wooooow

Man man man geh auf http://www.greatwarez.da.ru

Die rockt dir den Rechner unterm Arsch weg und zwar GAAANZ


----------



## Dizzybaer (19. Januar 2001)

*Was den ganzen???*

Ich habe TISDN XXL, damit surfe ich Sonntags umsonst und dann dauert ein Film mit ZWEI gratis Leitungen nur 10 Stunden!!! Und dabei kann man ja noch surfen!!!

CYA

Dizzybaer


----------



## deathsin (11. Februar 2001)

*nenenenene*

Hi Dizz!

Wo du doch so viele nützlich Programme hasst, kannst du mir bestimmt auch mehr über die Schließung von Napster erzählen, denn mich würde wirklich interessieren ob ich bald immer noch lieder damit saugen kann oder nicht

also antworte mal
und heute noch viel spass ich kann leider nicht kommen

DS


----------



## Dizzybaer (11. Februar 2001)

Hi death!

Wenn Napster schließt würde ich die mynapster empfehlen, die laufen auf einem anderen Server als Napster (im gegensatz zu einigen von Napster-Servern abhängigen Anbietern)!!!

Damit geht es echt gut und wenn du möchtest, kannst du den Server sogar von Napster per XNapster auch weiterhin gratis ansteuern!!!!

Die habens versprochen!!!

Dizz


----------



## TNT (21. Februar 2001)

Wo krieg ich denn solche anderen Proggis her??? Ich weiss nur wo ich Napster kriege!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzybaer (21. Februar 2001)

http://www.xnapster.com oder ww.mynapster.com


----------



## xentus (29. April 2001)

oder hier:
http://gnutella.wego.com/
http://www.audiogalaxy.com/
http://www.imesh.com/
http://www.audiognome.com/
...sind einpaar alternativen dabei!


----------



## Calavera (5. Juni 2001)

*kazaa*

Ich finde Kazaa viel besser als imesh oder die ganzen gnutella programme. Man kann sich auch mp3s, Filme, Documente und Bilder runterladen aber es ist viel schneller und man muss nicht so oft warten.

http://www.kazaa.com :#


----------

